# Crock Pot Recipes



## USMC615 (Jan 25, 2016)

Post up crock pot recipes and pics...


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Easy beef/venison/pork roast or chops or chicken breast

Ingredients:
1-3 lbs Meat
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
1 package onion soup mix
Sliced or quartered onions (optional)
Sliced or whole mushrooms (optional)

Directions:
Put meat in crock pot. Sprinkle with black pepper (optional). Cover with cans of soup then sprinkle onion soup mix over everything. Add onions and/or mushrooms (optional). Cook for several hours (I usually do about 8 hours on low). Serve with rice or mashed potatoes.

Variations: subsitute golden mushroom, beefy mushroom, or cream of ??? soup in for the COMS.


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 25, 2016)

That's almost exactly how I do it, except I add a little Worcestershire sauce, garlic powder and soy sauce. But, to me, you can't call it a roast unless it has potatoes and carrots.
The wife always makes a skillet full of scab gravy right at the end to pour over whatever parts you want gravy on.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> That's almost exactly how I do it, except I add a little Worcestershire sauce, garlic powder and soy sauce. But, to me, you can't call it a roast unless it has potatoes and carrots.
> The wife always makes a skillet full of scab gravy right at the end to pour over whatever parts you want gravy on.


Scab gravy? Do share


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Scab gravy? Do share


Like when you cook a skillet of sausage? Whatever is stuck to the bottom of the skillet, and all the grease that's left, just make your gravy in that and scrape all that goodness off the bottom of the skillet into the gravy.

Cast iron skillet, of course.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Like when you cook a skillet of sausage? Whatever is stuck to the bottom of the skillet, and all the grease that's left, just make your gravy in that and scrape all that goodness off the bottom of the skillet into the gravy.
> 
> Cast iron skillet, of course.


Thickened with flour? Add milk/cream?


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 25, 2016)

Deglaze the pan with the morning coffee leftovers before you add the flour and milk. Red-eye gravy rocks.


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 25, 2016)

Yessir, it surely does.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 25, 2016)

Red eye gravy pardon me but you doin what I think you're doin there ?? Using the coffe in order to "clean the pan" then adding flour to thicken?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 25, 2016)

Long way pot roast beef 
Take your roast put the grill up sear the crap out that sucker really good brown on it 
Two three onions two three carrots two three celery. You can add taters but I like em mashed on the side 
Put all in crock pot onions on top of the beef 
Add 6 oz of coke sounds wierd just do it
Salt and pepper the tar out of it let er go for bout 6 8 hours it's special try it s good


----------



## TonyK (Jan 25, 2016)

jakethesnake said:


> Using the coffe in order to "clean the pan" then adding flour to thicken?



Yup. I like it best when you do it with country ham or spicy sausage patties. Put that over biscuits or fresh corn bread and call your cardiologist.


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 25, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Yup. I like it best when you do it with country ham or spicy sausage patties. Put that over biscuits or fresh corn bread and call your cardiologist.


Oh man, you're killin' me just talking about it!


----------



## A10egress (Jan 25, 2016)

good lord, is it Breakfast time yet?


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

jakethesnake said:


> Red eye gravy pardon me but you doin what I think you're doin there ?? Using the coffe in order to "clean the pan" then adding flour to thicken?


You gave the same reaction that I did!

Will have to try it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

svk said:


> *Scab gravy?* Do share



new chef's cooking terms for me, too!!! scab gravy... omg ~

can scab gravy on toast kinda like SOS be far behind? 

I just did google search: scab gravy on toast... lots of images came up

but... scab was *lined out in gray*!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Yup. I like it best when you do it with country ham or spicy sausage patties. Put that over biscuits or fresh corn bread and call your cardiologist.



_>Put that over biscuits or fresh corn bread and call your cardiologist

...and call your cardiologist
_
LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 12, 2016)

*Crock pot coyote.
*
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours

You can also use the same recipe with root veggies like parsnips turnips and rutabaga
Very good on a cold winter day.

 Al
*
*


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2016)

Coyote meat!


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 12, 2016)

You really eat that stuff al?


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 13, 2016)

Why not it is meat and millions of people around the world eat canine. I was introduced to it in SE Asia my self.
Prepare it properly and is every bit as good as horse and the cats like lion, mountain lion and tiger. 

People really eat tofu too.

 Al


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 13, 2016)

Wowser that's just awesome


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd come sit at your table al


----------



## J. Talley (May 14, 2016)

How has no one posted a recipe for bird yet?

couple-3 pheasants or grouse (boned out)
with the pheasants use a couple cans of cream o' whatever ya got
with the grouse I like to use a can of cream o' celery and cream o' chicken
let that cook on low for about 6 hrs
add rice and whatever veggies ya want, and let her sit til veggies and rice are done.

It's good, simple, cheap, and can feed an army.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 14, 2016)

I recently was at the pet store, in the leash and collar department... glancing at some canine books there on a revolving stand... one caught my attention. by Chinese chef:

_21 Ways To Wok Your Dog

_


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you for calling it a crock pot and not a gay slow cooker. Every time I hear Rachel Ray call it that I want to strangle her!


----------



## AGoodSteward (Jan 5, 2017)

Rachel Ray makes me gag. Steven Raichlen is 200% better.
www.projectsmoke.org

Recipe:
Top your stew with a 3/4" layer of drop biscuit batter. Layer by heaping spoonful leaving gaps to allow steam to rise.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/21135/e-z-drop-biscuits/
We put this over de-boned chicken thighs, carrots, celery, potatoes, and cream o' chicken soup.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 5, 2017)

Round roast from hind quarter of deer (trimmed completely of all fat and silver skin), and small pork roast
1 - Red Onion sliced (large onion)
1 - green bell pepper sliced thin
1 - Red bell pepper sliced thin 
1 - Poblano pepper sliced thin
2 - Jalapeno peppers fine chopped
5/6 - cloves garlic chopped fine
1 - dry packet of mesquite marinade (I use Lawry's but you get the idea)
1 tsp. of Cumin
1 tsp. of paprika
s/p to taste
1 tbs. of worcesthire(sp) sauce
12 oz of a good stout
cover w/ water, crockpot for 8hrs on low
Use the broth to make gravy serve w/ mashed taters or the like


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2017)

A little chili prep from tonight. 

Browning the venison steak.






Chopped onion and pepper. 








Steak is coming along.





Ready to transfer. 





Everything in the crock pot. 





Tossed in tomato sauce and chili powder. Ready to cook overnight


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

thanks for new recipes


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 5, 2017)

svk said:


> A little chili prep from tonight.
> 
> Browning the venison steak.
> View attachment 548713
> ...


Id like to try this tomorrow any chance for a detailed recipe list. Thanks Joe


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2017)

661Joe said:


> Id like to try this tomorrow any chance for a detailed recipe list. Thanks Joe


4 lbs meat
One each onion, green pepper, red pepper
Jalapeño peppers (optional)
Two packages chili seasoning (I use McCormick hot packets)
Three 15 oz cans tomato sauce

Brown cubed meat. Add all ingredients to the crock pot or Dutch oven and cook to desired tenderness.

I will sometimes sub a can of roasted or stewed tomatoes for one can of tomato sauce.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 5, 2017)

svk said:


> 4 lbs meat
> One each onion, green pepper, red pepper
> Jalapeño peppers (optional)
> Two packages chili seasoning (I use McCormick hot packets)
> ...


Thank you ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## svk (Nov 6, 2017)

Tomorrow's lunch and dinner.

Ingredients:
Venison
Onion
Carrots
Celery
Mushrooms
Wild rice
2 cans beefy mushroom soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
Garlic salt
Black pepper.

Three hours in the Dutch oven in a 300 degree oven and she's ready to go.


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 7, 2017)

Anybody make their own Corned Beef?
Get a cheap roast(not necessarily brisket) and throw it in a zip-lock freezer bag for about 2-weeks.
There's lots of recipes available, I typically keeps things simple: Kosher salt, Mortons tender quick(pickling salts), brown sugar, pepper, clove, mustard seed, bay leaf, allspice.

Instead of cabbage, throw in brussel sprouts, they take to long cook times without turning to complete mush or add them about 1/2 way through.
Add carrots and(or) potatoes about 3/4 through.

Day after turn the leftovers into breakfast hash


----------



## svk (Nov 7, 2017)

anlrolfe said:


> Anybody make their own Corned Beef?
> Get a cheap roast(not necessarily brisket) and throw it in a zip-lock freezer bag for about 2-weeks.
> There's lots of recipes available, I typically keeps things simple: Kosher salt, Mortons tender quick(pickling salts), brown sugar, pepper, clove, mustard seed, bay leaf, allspice.
> 
> ...


We don't make our own but my wife does corned beef roasts with beer and a secret spice rub that she will not disclose what's in it even to me. It's very good.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Havent had time yet for the crock pot but i promise i will update asap


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm going to try making some stuffed peppers in the crock pot either tomorrow or this weekend.
I hope to get them to come out like individual Philly cheese steaks, minus the steak...
Gonna fill 'um with burger, onion, mozzarella, rice and misc spices.


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2017)

I used that Dutch oven for a nice batch of chili yesterday. Venison steak, onion, sweet pepper, Serrano pepper, mushroom, tomato sauce, stewed tomato, and a can of tomato/okra/corn. 

9 hours at 260 in the oven and she was right where I wanted it. 

Ironically, 4 hours at 300 will get the same tenderness. So if I'm gone all day versus home at lunch determines what temp it's cooked at.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

svk said:


> I used that Dutch oven for a nice batch of chili yesterday. Venison steak, onion, sweet pepper, Serrano pepper, mushroom, tomato sauce, stewed tomato, and a can of tomato/okra/corn.
> 
> 9 hours at 260 in the oven and she was right where I wanted it.
> 
> Ironically, 4 hours at 300 will get the same tenderness. So if I'm gone all day versus home at lunch determines what temp it's cooked at.


Im all set up for the first recipe when done in the crock pot over night that on low?


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah overnight would be good. Or mix all the ingredients the night before and store the covered crock in the fridge then throw it on low in the morning before work.

I like to chill my slow cooked food after it's been cooked then reheat. Seems to let the flavors mix better.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

svk said:


> Yeah overnight would be good. Or mix all the ingredients the night before and store the covered crock in the fridge then throw it on low in the morning before work.
> 
> I like to chill my slow cooked food after it's been cooked then reheat. Seems to let the flavors mix better.


Will give it a try thank you sir


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Im going to start it today around five on low. Then ill turn it off at 3 tommrow put in the frige till cold then reheat and eat.. only thing im doing diffrent is adding a pinch of garlic. I was thinking of cubeing up a venison roast for some of the meat and throwing the bone in the crockpot and discarding before i chill it. What do you think about that? @svk Wonder if it would benefit?


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 11, 2017)

And it starts..


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2017)

661Joe said:


> Im going to start it today around five on low. Then ill turn it off at 3 tommrow put in the frige till cold then reheat and eat.. only thing im doing diffrent is adding a pinch of garlic. I was thinking of cubeing up a venison roast for some of the meat and throwing the bone in the crockpot and discarding before i chill it. What do you think about that? @svk Wonder if it would benefit?


Sorry I just saw this!

I have never cooked with venison bones. We used to do bone in steaks with elk when my dad was alive and they were excellent.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2017)

Did some wild rice soup last night for lunch today and tomorrow. 

Wild rice 
Crumbled Jimmy Dean hot sausage
Onion
Carrots
Celery
Cream of mushroom soup
American cheese. 

Cooked it in the Dutch oven for about two hours. Vegetables were tender but solid.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 13, 2017)

Turned out pretty good @svk next time i will add some brown sugar and four jalapeno peppers. Very good thank you for shareing.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2017)

Frustrated this morning. Yesterday at lunch I forgot to put the Dutch oven back outside and it sat inside from 11am to 5:30 am this morning. It's a shame to waste but that's a long time to sit at room temp


----------



## svk (Nov 20, 2017)

Cooked the last of my venison steaks into stew tonight, same recipe as last time but no wild rice. Threw it into the pressure cooker for two hours. It's good but that wild rice adds a dimension.


----------



## Legion Prime (Apr 15, 2018)

My favorite crockpot recipe is to toss in a 2-3# brisket. Then mix 2 jars of Heinz chili sauce with a packet of onion soup mix and pour it over the brisket. Then you just cook it on low for 8-10 hours. You pull the brisket out and you almost can't even cut it before it all just falls apart. This is great in sandwiches or over rice, stuffing, smashed potatoes and the sauce is REALLY rich. Just don't try scraping off the little bit at the top as it's usually well on it's way to being pure carbon.
I also will sometimes make a really absurdly easy chicken & stuffing somethingorother that generally turns out pretty well. You dump a box of Stovetop in the crock pot, then a can of peas (I personally prefer LaSueur) then cover it all up with chicken breasts (single layer usually 3 or 4) then dump in a can of cream of chicken (cream of mushroom even cheddar & broccoli works) and then the recipe said to dump in a can of wine  but I've always just used broth, or even water could work too. Then whatever temp you set it on keep the time on the low side (8-10 hours on low, pull it at 8 hours, or even before otherwise the stuffing on the bottom can get scorched) and you're done, I was actually surprised by how well this can turn out.
For after dinner get some cans of sweetened condensed milk and toss them in the slow cooker and cover with an inch or two of water. Then you turn the slow cooker on low and pull them at 8ish hours. That's it, crack the lid and you've got dulce de leche. You may need to play with the times on this some depending on your slow cooker and how you like it. If you pull them around 6 or 7 hours you'll get a thinner caramel and the longer you leave it the thicker they get. I like mixing a tablespoon or two of this in when making rice crispy treats.
ETA: I can't believe I forgot about pork butt! You just get the biggest one you can fit in your crock pot, slice a whole onion and cover the bottom of the crock pot with it. Then stick a couple (4-8ish) cloves in the pork butt and toss it in and cover it with another whole sliced onion. Then you add enough water to cover everything (I also like to put in a cup or so of apple cider vinegar) and put it on low for AT LEAST 10 hours. Seriously, you do NOT want to rush this. You want all the fats, gelatin and what all from the bones, fat and connective tissues to cook out and just saturate the meat. Seriously, if you're going to try and rush this don't even bother trying as you will NOT like the results. Then once everything has cooked for AT LEAST 10 hours (12+ hours overnight won't hurt it in the slightest) you dump out the liquid and the onions and don't forget to pick out the same number of cloves as you put in. The meat should be ready to just slough off the bones at this point but you may need to give it some time to cool so you don't burn yourself. Then just pull it all apart. The meat gets smooshed (that's all it takes to shred it), fat, skin & bones go with the onions & cloves and you're left with a mess of beautiful pulled pork. You can eat it as is, the onions, cloves and vinegar give it a nice mild flavor but really this is a great base for all kinds of pulled pork. Personally I like tossing some back in with a bottle of BBQ sauce and giving it a couple hours on low to get the flavor cooked into it. Then having it on a roll with some pickles and coleslaw. I also like mixing in taco seasoning, it's no al pastor but it's a damn sight better than anything you're likely to get at Taco bell.


----------

